# Instacart: any good?



## JaniceCT (Aug 20, 2015)

Instacart seems to be starting in my area. any one have experience with this? any good? I don't mind picking up groceries and delivering them if they are ready, but I'm not going to spend my time walking up and down aisles doing their shopping.

whats the pay like?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

JaniceCT said:


> Instacart seems to be starting in my area. any one have experience with this? any good? I don't mind picking up groceries and delivering them if they are ready, *but I'm not going to spend my time walking up and down aisles doing their shopping.*
> 
> whats the pay like?


That's EXACTLY what you're gonna do. It's the Instacart business model. They used to have a guaranteed hourly that made it ok. But now they just want you on standby and hope to get enough orders to fill an entire shift.

I stopped after Instacart got rid of the guaranteed hourly in my area. And enjoy lugging the 10 bottles of 1 gallon waters up 3 flights of stairs in buildings that don't have an elevator.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Sounds like you could sign up for one or the other. But then it sounds like you do both.

I noticed the Stater Bros ad near me has the 20% off coupon on your first order.

seriously

*The following error occurred:*
Content contains banned words: rides hare dash - board.com


----------

